# Pullet or Cockeral



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

I can easily tell all of my pullets from my cockerels.... except this one! Looks like a pullet but only fights with the cockerels. Help? Lol.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Definitely looks like a pullet. That is odd though that is fights with the roosters.


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

That's what I thought too! It ruffles up the neck feathers, head bobbing, squawking, and pecking just like the boys.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

That looks like a boy to me...you can see his pointed hackle and saddle feathers.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Yep, that definitely looks like a cockerel to me too. Handsome boy!


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> Yep, that definitely looks like a cockerel to me too. Handsome boy!


Either way we're keeping it. We have two Blue Partridge Brahmas with the same coloring. This one is a lot more skittish than the rest.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

How old is it? I have a hen that fights all the roos lol she is a bit grumpy!


----------



## LSRR (Aug 28, 2017)

Pointy saddle feathers - another vote for a little roo!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

As old as it looks I think there would be more obvious signs by now if it were a rooster--long tail feathers probably would at least be showing with that much comb development in my opinion. Or it would be trying to crow.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I agree with catharina. I vote pullet!


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

billiejw89 said:


> How old is it? I have a hen that fights all the roos lol she is a bit grumpy!


4 moths


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I'd say hen!


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

No crowing. Very small compared to the other 9 I bought. It follows 2 Foghorns of the same age that are definitely males.


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

billiejw89 said:


> How old is it? I have a hen that fights all the roos lol she is a bit grumpy!


4 moths


----------



## darth (Jun 13, 2017)

I'd say pullet with attitude! Maybe she fights to get to the top of the pecking order. Thinks she's a bit important.


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

If its a "her" she's a tiny badass!!!! It holds its own with at least 4 males. It won't roost with the females but kicks butt on its own.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

At first glance it definitely looks feminine. However, I agree that it sure appears to have pointy saddle feathers and hackles which means boy for sure.


----------

